# استفسار بخصوص وصلة الدفاع المدني



## المرعب 22 (24 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اعضاء ملتقي المهندسين العرب 

مطلوب مني تفسير من الكود الامريكي nfpa بخصوص قطر وصلة الدفاع المدني اربعة بوصة او ستة بوصة


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (24 نوفمبر 2014)

6.8 Fire Department Connections
For any sprinkler system, a fire department connection provides a desirable auxiliary water
supply to that system. Supplementing the automatic supply required by 23.1.1 increases overall
system reliability. Fire department pump operators can also determine if any sprinklers
have actually operated by using the fire department connection. If water is not flowing
EXHIBIT 6.30 Butterfly
Valve.
Section 6.8 ● Fire Department Connections 155
Automatic Sprinkler Systems Handbook 2010
through the fire department connection into the system, sprinklers most likely have not operated.
Another reason for lack of waterflow is a closed sectional valve or piping obstruction.
The fire department connection is required to be approved by the authority having jurisdiction
and have two 21/2 in. (65 mm) inlets with hose threads, unless the authority having jurisdiction
requires other specific inlet sizes or thread specifications to be compatible with the
local fire department’s equipment. A single inlet fire department connection is permitted for
risers that are not larger than 3 in. pipe. Examples of typical fire department connections are
shown in Exhibit 6.31.
6.8.1* Unless the requirements of 6.8.1.1, 6.8.1.2, or 6.8.1.3 are met, the fire department
connection(s) shall consist of two 21/2 in. (65 mm) connections using NH internal threaded
swivel fitting(s) with “2.5–7.5 NH standard thread,” as specified in NFPA 1963, Standard for
Fire Hose Connections.​


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (24 نوفمبر 2014)

الجزء السابق من الكود الامريكي nfap 13 ، و الكود نفسه مرفوع على المنتدى لمزيد من التفاصيل


----------



## المرعب 22 (24 نوفمبر 2014)

هشام فكري محمد قال:


> الجزء السابق من الكود الامريكي nfap 13 ، و الكود نفسه مرفوع على المنتدى لمزيد من التفاصيل


الف شكر باشمهندس هشام


----------



## toktok66 (24 نوفمبر 2014)

المرعب 22 قال:


> السلام عليكم اعضاء ملتقي المهندسين العرب
> 
> مطلوب مني تفسير من الكود الامريكي nfpa بخصوص قطر وصلة الدفاع المدني اربعة بوصة او ستة بوصة





NFPA 13 - 2002

8.16.2.3
Size. The size of the pipe for the fire department connection shall be in : accordance with one of the following​​(1) Pipe size shall be a minimum of 4 in. (102 mm) for fire engine connections
(2) Pipe size shall be a minimum of 6 in. (152 mm) for fire boat connections
(3) For hydraulically calculated systems, the fire department connection shall be permitted to be less than 4 in. (102 mm) and no less than the size of system riser, where serving one system riser
(4) A single-outlet fire department connection shall be acceptable where piped to a 3-in. (76-mm) or smaller riser
​​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 نوفمبر 2014)

اقرأ هنا أخي الكريم

[h=1]وصلة الدفاع المدني ... باللغة العربية... ما تريده هنا [/h]


----------

